# Catalytic converter



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I want to gut the catalytic converter on my truck because I want it louder. Anyone got any tips on doing this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Cut it out and weld a straight pipe in. Idk about getting it louder, but that's about the only way you can remove/replace the catalytic converter.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Depends on what year. Newer trucks have o2 sensors after the cats and when you cut it off it will run real rich because the computer still thinks it is cold. If it is a newer truck you can do away with the muffler but not the cat. O are we talking about gas or diesel.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

1982 f-250 5.0 v8. Can't weld a pipe in because it has 2 inlets and one outlet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cut the cat. Open from under neath will burn u a lil but just will burn cone inside of it. Once open pull out the honey cone, clean up the slag and weld back together.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I bought a part from Magnaflow for an old dodge I used to have....deal was my cat was completely rotten and rusted out, one of the header pipes broke out of it in a manner that couldn't be welded up (it was dual in/single out also), I searched through the exhaust shops and found this 'Y" that actually was like a chamber with dual inlets and a single outlet and looked like a mini catylatic converter....the guy even sold me a weld-in bung with it for my O2 sensor, brought it home and drilled a hole for the bung and got everything welded up and never even got questioned with it when I'd go in for an inspection. I don't have that truck any longer or I'd get you some pics.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I will just gut mine out. Anyone know if it will hurt or help my MPGs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

That year model is carb only with no sensors or anything to worry about. You can do anything you want to the whole exhaust system.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm running an intake off a 1965 mustang 289 cobra and a Edelbrock carb. Factory cat with a flowmaster muffler single inlet dual outlet. I want it louder, but I don't want to make my already bad mpg worse. I see full systems with no cat listed as will improve mpg. Any ideas on this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

the only time removing a cat improves performance or mpg's is if the cat is clogged up and restricting flow which being on an 82 i would say it prob is i've removed the cats on both my s-10s one's a 93 and the other an 02 i only noticed a gain in the 93 i just did it for the sound on the 02


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

On that old of vehicle it wont hurt anything. Cut it down and take a bar knock catalyst out and put it back up in there.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I just used a large pry bar and hammer and busted the "honeycomb" inside of the cat and let it fall out. i didnt notice any better or worse mpg with it. Its actually fairly easy to do if its already started falling apart.


----------



## TanMan (Jan 27, 2012)

mossyoak54 said:


> I just used a large pry bar and hammer and busted the "honeycomb" inside of the cat and let it fall out. i didnt notice any better or worse mpg with it. Its actually fairly easy to do if its already started falling apart.


I did the same on my 05 cummins. Way louder with a blank mufler and passes inspection.


----------



## BruteForce407 (Apr 1, 2010)

Agree with Mossy. Take the cat off, take a pry bar and hammer, and knock out the honey comb. Just be careful not to push pry bar through the side. Shake out the honeycomb pieces and reinstall.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

TanMan said:


> I did the same on my 05 cummins. Way louder with a blank mufler and passes inspection.


Lol yes this was my preferred method on a dodge too


----------

